# Mars, The Bringer Of War - Synthesizer version with Moog, DSI, and Modal Electronics



## quantum7 (Oct 6, 2018)

I hope you fellow synth nerds enjoy this.....this was definitely a challenging piece.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 6, 2018)

YES!!!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## lumcas (Oct 6, 2018)

Stunning! Love it!!! So much work had to go into this....


----------



## Saxer (Oct 7, 2018)

Ha, cool! Tomita vibe...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes, cool!


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, this one definitely was a lot of work.....at least 50 hours worth. I now understand why there are so few synth versions of this on YouTube. To motivate myself in spending all the time on this, I kept thinking the best synth versions on YouTube will be ELP, Tomita....and dare I hope....Sean Christopher?


----------



## Saxer (Oct 7, 2018)

Fishing for compliments, eh?  But well deserved!


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 7, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Fishing for compliments, eh?  But well deserved!



What? Me? Fish? Never!


----------



## The Darris (Oct 7, 2018)

Now do Jupiter.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 7, 2018)

The Darris said:


> Now do Jupiter.



That is definitely in my plan to do also!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 7, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> I hope you fellow synth nerds enjoy this.....this was definitely a challenging piece.




Sounds at times Wendy Carlos and John Carpenter have their fingers in your butt. Well done. I enjoy it a lot. :D


----------



## Kent (Oct 7, 2018)

This is what you're up against. I think it holds up well!
(not that you don't know that, but some people won't)


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 7, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Sounds at times Wendy Carlos and John Carpenter have their fingers in your butt. Well done. I enjoy it a lot. :D


 Dang! That is quite spooky for my butt.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 7, 2018)

kmaster said:


> This is what you're up against. I think it holds up well!
> (not that you don't know that, but some people won't)




The ELP version is still my all time favorite. That came out in 1986 when I was 17 years old and the entire album actually was a huge influence on me.


----------



## Michelob (Oct 8, 2018)

Rhaaaa, love it !!!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 8, 2018)

Really nice Oberheim parts.
Amazing how different hardware years later gets that ‘80’s vibe.
Heard this @ KC and liked it as well.
A bunch of Hammond afficiandos are even happy...

Coolness


----------



## Rctec (Oct 8, 2018)

I enjoyed it A Lot! But... Tomita is the master, Even when he gets a little carried away...


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 8, 2018)

Rctec said:


> I enjoyed it A Lot! But... Tomita is the master, Even when he gets a little carried away...



So many great classical & synth masters that I am fortunate to be able to have learned something from.


----------



## rohitmeena (Oct 18, 2018)

Ooooo Nice


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 18, 2018)

rohitmeena said:


> Ooooo Nice



Thanks!


----------



## H.R. (Oct 29, 2018)

This is amazing!


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 30, 2018)

H.R. said:


> This is amazing!



Thanks!


----------



## AdamAlake (Oct 30, 2018)

Straight out of a Kubrick movie, love it.


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Nov 2, 2018)

I love this!!!!!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 2, 2018)

The amount of time, energy, creativity and experience that went into this are evident. It's a masterful production. The sound design is so good.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you all so very much for the compliments.


----------

